# Red bearded dragons?!?



## Scleropages (Aug 26, 2009)

Howdys (again) , a few years ago I brought some baby red central bearded dragons that have grown up to be really nice yellow central bearded dragons , they started breeding last year and there babys are a nice yellow now as well :lol::lol:

So is there anyone who breeds RED red central bearded dragons around? I have herd of the SA dude , er rick walker? and urs kind of had red ones??, anyone around brissy breed RED ones?

P.S I know the red ones in OZ don't seem to be as red as the US ones , but I hope there are some almost red ones around!

Post pics if you have some really nice red ones!!


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 26, 2009)

This is what one of the red ones ended up like :lol:


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 26, 2009)

Rick Walker in Sa


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 26, 2009)

i think it would be worth the effort in import them from South Australia from rick walker


----------



## ravan (Aug 26, 2009)

oh he's pretty!
rick walker has them... ummm maybe saz? she has some really nice ones, dont know whether she has reds though.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 26, 2009)

The vast magority of coloured "red" dragons come out orange, or yellow / orange. Even if you buy hatchies off Rick, Saz, Myself or any other person with reasonable beardies, hatchies will vary in colouration as they grow. Personally, I would never spend huge dollars on hatchy dragons, as you never know what they will turn out like... True "red" dragons are hard to find, and imo, arn't the best looking colour unless they are the 1 in a million super bright ones seen in the US and Europe ect... I'm yet to see one here that turns my head. I much prefer the super yellows myself...still these are hard to find..


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 26, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> i think it would be worth the effort in import them from South Australia from rick walker


 
Geting to the airport is a right pain in the rump :|



ravan said:


> oh he's pretty!
> rick walker has them... ummm maybe saz? she has some really nice ones, dont know whether she has reds though.


 
Bugger. I haven't seen any red ones from saz (unless she wants to post some pics?)
But thanks anyway tiger


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 26, 2009)

JasonL said:


> The vast magority of coloured "red" dragons come out orange, or yellow / orange. Even if you buy hatchies off Rick, Saz, Myself or any other person with reasonable beardies, hatchies will vary in colouration as they grow. Personally, I would never spend huge dollars on hatchy dragons, as you never know what they will turn out like... True "red" dragons are hard to find, and imo, arn't the best looking colour unless they are the 1 in a million super bright ones seen in the US and Europe ect... I'm yet to see one here that turns my head. I much prefer the super yellows myself...still these are hard to find..


 

Hmmm bugger! , I was starting to think that about the reds , I guess if I want a red I will have to buy a yearling or adult then , you keep any red ones? Got any pics?


----------



## JasonL (Aug 26, 2009)

Nah, oranges really. I only keep 3 beardies now, and this will most likely be the last year I keep them for a while as my interests move into other areas of the hobby.. here is my best one looking his best.. I could BS and say he's always this colour, but he varys around, sometimes he's almost black with a rusty beard, throw a female or some bugs in front of him and watch him change colour in seconds.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow jasonL hes a looker wouldnt mind picking him up


----------



## mis-devious (Aug 26, 2009)

he is so gawjus josonL... when you move on to yet another hobby i will be glad to take him


----------



## Lollypop (Aug 26, 2009)

I've got some rick walker reds breeding at the moment (in Toowoomba, not too far away), first yr though so interested to see what colours I'm going to get.
It's funny, my red male is bright orange when he's cool, bright red when mating/eating etc
On the other hand, my orange male is red when cool, bright orange when mating/eating etc.
Weird.......
That's why I'm waiting to see colours on the offspring before I go wild with advertising, as I believe they'll nearly be a true red/orange lol.
Few months away yet anyway


----------



## bkevo (Aug 26, 2009)

yeh jasonL.. i dont think you would have any trouble selling them if they are anything like that


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's my Red pair that I got off Rick walker, I hope they turn your head Jason. This is not even a great shot, they are like this most of the time, can get better and are very rarely worse looking, no joke. 
I've been reluctant to show them, and they are too young to breed this coming season, so hopefully next years season. Female on left, Male on right. Enjoy!!


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 27, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Nah, oranges really. I only keep 3 beardies now, and this will most likely be the last year I keep them for a while as my interests move into other areas of the hobby.. here is my best one looking his best.. I could BS and say he's always this colour, but he varys around, sometimes he's almost black with a rusty beard, throw a female or some bugs in front of him and watch him change colour in seconds.


 Nice dragon , did it produce many young that color?



Lollypop said:


> I've got some rick walker reds breeding at the moment (in Toowoomba, not too far away), first yr though so interested to see what colours I'm going to get.
> It's funny, my red male is bright orange when he's cool, bright red when mating/eating etc
> On the other hand, my orange male is red when cool, bright orange when mating/eating etc.
> Weird.......
> ...


 
Cool p[ost some pics when they hatch and color up a bit 



gregcranston said:


> Here's my Red pair that I got off Rick walker, I hope they turn your head Jason. This is not even a great shot, they are like this most of the time, can get better and are very rarely worse looking, no joke.
> I've been reluctant to show them, and they are too young to breed this coming season, so hopefully next years season. Female on left, Male on right. Enjoy!!


 
Nice Dragons , how old are they?


----------



## JasonL (Aug 27, 2009)

This is the animal that fathered Brettix's female in this thread
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...-herps-40/starting-to-show-colour-pics-116835
I didn't hold any back myself, sold them mostly in bulk and gave some to Symbio Zoo. I havn't seen how any of them have turned out to date...


----------



## JasonL (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Greg, their a nice pair, did you buy them as yearlings? I think maybe I remember Rick selling them??.... You need to get some pics that do them justice though ...


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 27, 2009)

Scleropages said:


> Nice Dragons , how old are they?


I think their about 16 months old now, but they've been slow growing.



JasonL said:


> Hey Greg, their a nice pair, did you buy them as yearlings? I think maybe I remember Rick selling them??.... You need to get some pics that do them justice though ...


Yeah, this pic is a bit washed out, but they are super red! I'm not sure whether a black or white background would do them better justice.
I don't think they were quite yearlings when I got them. Maybe 8-9 months. These ones weren't advertised anywhere. Others from their clutch were I think.


----------



## Brettix (Aug 27, 2009)

I am hoping to produce some high reds this season and over the next few years.
First pic is my male Bob i bought from Saz and was Bred by Rick Walker,next is my female bred by Saz,this girl is gravid from Bob atm,then yellow fem is about to lay Bobs eggs as we speak.
Last pic is the fem i bred from Jason Lukes average orange male :lol:
Hopefully be putting her with Bob later in the season.


----------



## James..94 (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice dragons everyone

I love the look of red's just hope mine turn out like them


----------



## TURBO8 (Aug 27, 2009)

"Brettix" i absoultely love the picture of the second beardie , as its showing excellent reds and nice lavender bars the two complement each other nicely
!!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 27, 2009)

i cant wait to get my beardie im hoping to get a nice one, but to me they all look great


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 27, 2009)

Greg,
Those two beardeds would have to be up there with the reddest I've seen. Now if only Rick or someone can consistently produce that red, I would have to reconsider my decision to avoid beardeds.


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 27, 2009)

Bushfire said:


> Greg,
> Those two beardeds would have to be up there with the reddest I've seen. Now if only Rick or someone can consistently produce that red, I would have to reconsider my decision to avoid beardeds.


Thanks mate, I thought they were pretty damn Red. I would highly recommend getting some, they are amazing little critters.


----------



## Brettix (Aug 27, 2009)

TURBO8 said:


> "Brettix" i absoultely love the picture of the second beardie , as its showing excellent reds and nice lavender bars the two complement each other nicely
> !!


 Thanks Turbo i im so excited to what the hatchies will turn out like.
I would like to hold the whole clutch


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is a pic of my Red girl chasing crickets.


----------



## Kyro (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice beardies everyone 
This is Gollum, sorry not the greatest pics. I bought this beardie as a red from a young guy in Sydney but has turned out more orange than red. It's clutch mate turned out yellow:lol:


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone else with Red Beardies they want to share with us?


----------



## Poggle (Aug 28, 2009)

good luck with your breeding brettix


----------



## DragonOwner (Aug 28, 2009)

they are all stuning making me want a high red bearded dragon. Safira isn't a red phase but she did come from a red phase father normal mum.


----------



## ambah (Aug 28, 2009)

All of these have great colouring! i got three from rick at the start of the year, hoping they keep their rusty red colour as they get older *fingers crossed*


pics have prob been seen before, should prob get some better ones, the orange/yellow one was bred by myself


----------



## Lollypop (Aug 28, 2009)

This is my red man....couldn't decide which one to use so used them all - taken today


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 28, 2009)

ambah said:


> All of these have great colouring! i got three from rick at the start of the year, hoping they keep their rusty red colour as they get older *fingers crossed*
> 
> 
> pics have prob been seen before, should prob get some better ones, the orange/yellow one was bred by myself


Yeah I would love to see some more recent pics of them, in the middle picture, what sex are the two really red ones on the right?


----------



## Kyro (Aug 28, 2009)

He's really nice lollypop, do you know who bred him?
Ambah i'm hanging to see new pic's of your beardiesthey must be terribly camera shy:lol:


----------



## Bretsta (Sep 9, 2009)

gregcranston said:


> Here's my Red pair that I got off Rick walker, I hope they turn your head Jason. This is not even a great shot, they are like this most of the time, can get better and are very rarely worse looking, no joke.
> I've been reluctant to show them, and they are too young to breed this coming season, so hopefully next years season. Female on left, Male on right. Enjoy!!



Does anyone actually have a contact for Rick Walker???


----------



## Lollypop (Sep 9, 2009)

Kyro said:


> He's really nice lollypop, do you know who bred him?


 
Thanks, I like him! Also a Rick Walker:lol::lol:


----------



## AussieOulaw (Sep 10, 2009)

who is this Rick Walker you speak off.
i live in SA and currently on the market for a Beardie


----------



## Miss B (Oct 29, 2009)

Scleropages said:


> This is what one of the red ones ended up like :lol:



Was that one from me?!  :lol:

I never expected them to turn out yellow, this is the dad to that clutch:






PS I like the yellow one you posted the pic of, can I have it back please


----------



## Weezer (Oct 29, 2009)

@ MISS B

tried to PM you re beardies in Brissie, but apparently your quota f messages is full...if you could let us know when it is clean I will PM you....thanks.....sorry to be a P in the A.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 29, 2009)

yea i tried pming you a few times to catch bup miss b lol but u have way too many PMs hehehe


----------



## trader (Oct 29, 2009)

AussieOulaw said:


> who is this Rick Walker you speak off.
> i live in SA and currently on the market for a Beardie



Rick has been an advertiser on *the HerpTrader *since January 2003, over 6 yrs now. Always has awesome animals for sale. Keep an eye on *the HerpTrader* listings for his hatchlings in the near future...


----------



## lizardfreak (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow there are some truely beautiful photos of reds in this thread. I live in Qld also and I am looking for a red so if anyone knows of any hatchlings available now or soonish can you please PM me


----------



## Lovemydragons (Oct 30, 2009)

This is my little man Spike. He's only about 6 months I think, but looking good so far. He's got 2 yellow girl friends waiting for him to get big. Maybe next season.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Oct 30, 2009)

Actually, I fib, Spike is probably more like 10-12 months! Time flys when you're having fun!!


----------



## Tojo (Oct 30, 2009)

This little guy is from red parents! He is 10 months now and keeps getting brighter!
They certainly are characters lol!


----------



## Weezer (Nov 1, 2009)

JasonL said:


> This is the animal that fathered Brettix's female in this thread
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...-herps-40/starting-to-show-colour-pics-116835
> I didn't hold any back myself, sold them mostly in bulk and gave some to Symbio Zoo. I havn't seen how any of them have turned out to date...




Wow blast from the past !!1 I worked at Symbio Zoo when I was 15, like almost 20 years ago !!!! That was when I first got serious about snakes, nice one !!


----------



## nicman72 (Nov 2, 2009)

This is a great thread just for the pics alone! Its great to see so many beautiful animals out there - reds, oranges, yellows... the thing is, even a plain grey beardie still makes an awesome pet! Having said that, I thought I'd give Rick Walker another rap. Bought Rusty from him through Herp Trader Jan this year. Wish I'd bought more then! I've since ordered another 2 hatchies from this years clutches. He has two blood strains running - a sort of brick red line (which I'm getting this year) and a 'tomato' red that is my bloke Rusty. Brettix, how old is your Rob? He's a splitting image of Rusty, maybe bros? and Greg, your two reds are magnificent with their face markings! And yours too JasonL they're awesome... I LOVE THEM ALL!!!
Anyway, here's a few of Rusty... Thanks Rick!
ps. I'll also add a pic of Rusty's siblings and parents that Rick posted on Herp Trader


----------



## nicman72 (Nov 2, 2009)

Also, keep an eye out for a breeder up near Gladstone who's got some really nice beardies breeding this year - I bought a yellow female from him and will prob be getting more - he started with a bunch of Rick Walkers too, and now has a nice collection including my all time favourite lizard (IMO), Eric - I'll put up a pic. I love the whites (are they called snowflakes?) with a bit of colour. Saz, you might be hearing from me in this regards... heard you might have a white project on the boil???  I that regards - is there anyone else who's into the whites?
Jeez there are some great looking lizards out there... ambah, lollypop, missb, lovemydragons, tojo, kyro, scleropages... and A lot of the credit by the sounds of it must fall squarely on Rick Walkers' shoulders! His name pops up EVERYWHERE! Nice work guys - here's hoping for some beautiful hatchies from everyone! Keep the colours coming!
Anyway, here's Eric - wish he was mine!


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome lookin dragons nicman72!! Yes, Rick is the man as far as coloured dragons go!


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Nov 2, 2009)

u guys got some nice beardies i dont have any reds but ill wack up a pic of my "high yellow" real ****ty pics of him only got em on my phone hes a real bright yellow. cheers


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW nice red dragons , peoples! .. I have a few cluchs from my yellows(het for reds???) will see if any of them turn red when they are 6 or so months old :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 8, 2009)

what about purple bearded dragons does any one have any of them. as mine is starting to develop realy nice purple on its back


----------



## Lovemydragons (Nov 9, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> what about purple bearded dragons does any one have any of them. as mine is starting to develop realy nice purple on its back


 
Yeah my older girl is yellowish colour but on good days has some gorgeous lilac colouring. I don't have any pics of her like this, but will wait and watch this week over the heat wave, she might colour up for some pics!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 9, 2009)

awsome


----------

